# Community > Resource Library >  Beginners guide to Hunting and Fishing in NZ

## Dundee

This book is very informative,from safety to hunting most game species and pests in NZ.

It has everything from rabbits,hares,opposums,trout,eels,whitebait,deer and safety and much more.

Also features a picture of none other master "possum trapper" from this forum. :Cool: 



Some great info in this book and beautiful photos and history.

----------


## Munsey

There was a interview on radio nz . Was listening  on my ear muffs while working . Sounded like author was on to it and a well respected educator . Did sound like a good read

----------


## P38

Looking Good Possum Trapper  :Thumbsup: 

Sounds like a good read for both young and old.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## MalikaSharma

I think this is what I was looking for and the reason why I joined the forum! 
Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Is PT getting royalties for that photo Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Is PT getting royalties for that photo Dundee?


We didn't even know about it till it was published. Nothing for PT.

----------

